

Fundable.com Launches - Kickstarter with an angle... - seanmalarkey
http://www.fundable.com/

======
neilkelty
I would prefer to get convertible debt notes instead of equity - would
probably be easier for most folks to understand and would avoid having to deal
with equity negotiations.

------
debacle
This looks very interesting. I like the interface, but I worry that the
interface will make people blind to the long tail.

~~~
seanmalarkey
I agree -the interface is super clean.

